# Masterchef 2011- Season discussion - spoilers allowed up to current show



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Am I the only one watching?

I like this show, but I really want to see that smug little s#i% Max go home!

Remember, every time someone uses tongs on a delicate piece of fish, god kills a puppy!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That Max reminds me of a young smug James Spader (or at least the roles he chose early in his career).

I'm not surprised they gave the hazel pasta another chance. Especially how bad Tony's was.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> That Max reminds me of a young smug James Spader (or at least the roles he chose early in his career).
> 
> I'm not surprised they gave the hazel pasta another chance. Especially how bad Tony's was.


You mean the pasta with nutmeg?


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm watching. I want Max to leave too.

I was really considering not watching this season. I was not at all happy with last season. I really feel they picked the winner early on and set her up to win at the finale.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

It's being recorded but we haven't had time to watch yet.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Max is just getting annoying. I think it is funny how he and Suzy call each other arrogant. Suzy choosing lasagna was a choice I would have made, as I often make a couple of 9x13 pans for large gatherings... but then we learn she had never made it before? Seriously, the idea was good, but perhaps someone else should have made it?

I think Tony deserved to go. He doesn't seem to have the all-around skills that some others have. I am glad Guiseppe is still around. He seems fun. Sorry that he had trouble with the pizzas. I bet the flavor was great, and he just wasn't able to mass produce them like they needed. 300 servings is a lot. We're talking 50-100 pizzas in a couple hours.

I didn't know putting nutmeg in the pasta was a culinary sin. The judges all seem a bit set in their ways, IMO. Same with the flour and mashed potato guy. I wonder if they are purists about pizza dough, too, because I put garlic powder, onion powder, thyme and rosemary in my dough.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I've watched all eps except the last one.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So why would such a well stocked "pantry" not have baking powder?
Clearly because they didn't count on anyone "baking" but they have everything else.

And I always worry about the people in the back row whose food has to just sit there while all the front row people are judged- there has to be some sort of way they compensate for that- the food would just get all.... not fresh and piping hot. It's not the same even if the plate is on a heated buffet dish or whatever- any sauce is gonna be worse for the wait.
It worries me!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm watching again this season, but I'm not fully invested yet. Too many of them for me to pick any favs yet. I think I'm just kind of half paying attention to the last couple of eps, so I need to start getting more into it. I have a tendency to nod off (so to speak) a bit when there are still sooooo many contestants. When the field begins to narrow down a bit I find I can focus much better. 

Love Gordon and the other two chefs (whose names elude at the moment) and especially when Gordon kind of punks one of the contestants, making them think they are getting the ax when they actually did well. ha! (since it's not me!)


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Glad to see this thread pop up. I just discovered this show (thank you TiVo suggestions!) and I'm really enjoying it. 

I am surprized overall at the level of cooking the contestants have. Obviously they are not flawless and make lots of mistakes, but I think they would kick the ass of a lot of Top Chef contestants, for example.

Agree that Max's arrogance is out of control. I especially loved the part of his "leadership" where as soon as his team lost, he pointed fingers at specific team members for the loss -- even though a big part of the burger issue was his own fault for using the dirty tray! I am sure if they'd won he would have taken all the credit.
All of that said though he does seem to produce some beautiful food.

I am wondering what's up with Christine, the blond woman who always looks pissed off.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Ruth said:


> Glad to see this thread pop up. I just discovered this show (thank you TiVo suggestions!) and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> I am surprized overall at the level of cooking the contestants have. Obviously they are not flawless and make lots of mistakes, *but I think they would kick the ass of a lot of Top Chef contestants*, for example.
> 
> ...


I disagree about the bolded. The Top Chef folks are actually trained and working in their fields, and are just looking to become that breakout star.

The Masterchef folks are more amateurs who simply know a thing or two about cooking.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm watching.

I almost think you can make a drinking game out of this show.
Every time the bald chef sniffs the food before he tastes, take a shot. 

Seriously, he's like a cat. Sniff before you taste. Chef Ramsey and the other guy seem to dig right in.

I am also amused when they dismiss a contestant with a blas'e attitude and then gobble up the food after the contestant is gone.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

It's an adjustment to watch a tamed down Ramsey show where he's not throwing dishes across the room or calling someone a Donkey. It's sort of the medicated Ramsey. We watch and like the show however. I hate how sometimes it makes me hungry though. Some of those dishes look great.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> It's an adjustment to watch a tamed down Ramsey show where he's not throwing dishes across the room or calling someone a Donkey. It's sort of the medicated Ramsey.


You should've seen "Cookalong Live!". He was actively genial!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

steve614 said:


> Seriously, he's like a cat. Sniff before you taste. Chef Ramsey and the other guy seem to dig right in.


You're right very cat like. Picky with food and aloof.  I hope the results within the studio are more trustworthy than outside. The production company just got caught doctoring the crowd audition shots outside.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> It's being recorded but we haven't had time to watch yet.


this.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I disagree about the bolded. The Top Chef folks are actually trained and working in their fields, and are just looking to become that breakout star.
> 
> The Masterchef folks are more amateurs who simply know a thing or two about cooking.


Just watched the last episode, and I retract this a bit. Although they are not on the same level as Top Chef contestants (imo), they are above what I would call amateurs.

How many amateurs do you know that can make pasta from scratch?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> How many amateurs do you know that can make pasta from scratch?


Almost any hobby cook.
Which is what these people are.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> It's an adjustment to watch a tamed down Ramsey show where he's not throwing dishes across the room or calling someone a Donkey. It's sort of the medicated Ramsey. We watch and like the show however. I hate how sometimes it makes me hungry though. Some of those dishes look great.


Ha! I love seeing BOTH sides of Ramsay. I love his rants, I love it when he is sweet, and I love when he dramatizes something to make everybody think something different than where he is really going with it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

He's actually pretty calm and fun in most of the shows he does. The F Word, MC, Ramsay's Best Restaurant, and Ramsay's Great Escape. Even the British version of Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares wasn't too bad yelling wise.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Has there been a new season of The F Word? I really like that show and haven't seen anything new on it lately. I also really like the Brit version of Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

"The F Word" has ceased production, but there's still one full series (#5) that hasn't yet aired on BBCA (over a year later).


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Just watched the last episode, and I retract this a bit. Although they are not on the same level as Top Chef contestants (imo), they are above what I would call amateurs.
> 
> How many amateurs do you know that can make pasta from scratch?


Plenty (I can). Your original statement stands true, I consider anyone that doesn't get paid for it an amateur chef.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Just watched the last episode, and I retract this a bit. Although they are not on the same level as Top Chef contestants (imo), they are above what I would call amateurs.
> 
> How many amateurs do you know that can make pasta from scratch?


That's the episode that prompted my post. Obviously the Top Chef contestants _should_ be more proficient than the Masterchef ones, but I feel like I've seen lots of Top Chef episodes where people either said they couldn't, or tried and completely failed, at things like making your own pasta from scratch. Maybe they have sous chefs who perform tasks like that so they just aren't proficient at it anymore? But I've been overall impressed by the ability of (most of) the Masterchef contestants to do the basics more or less competently. I was also surprized that many of them managed to make decent desserts in the French challenge -- another thing that manyTop Chefers really struggle with.

Of course it might be completely different at tasks where actual chef/catering experience would be more relevant -- cooking more than three portions at a time, for example, or developing multi-course menus.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

So glad that arrogant little punk Max is gone. I kinda wished the judges sent both him and Christine home, that girl is psycho. I'm not a great cook, but to me neither of the Well Done steaks looked close to well done, they actually looked pretty similar to the Medium steaks which actually looked more medium rare.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was hoping they were going to dry out the well-done ones. And you're right, they looked medium and dee-leesh!!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you think they have "cheat sheets" that they are allowed to follow or look at? Or do you think they have to know everything in their head?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I would think that being on a show like this you would already know enough about cooking to not need recipes in front of you.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Esther should have been force to cook in the challenge. Girl has no leadership skills and is a unimaginative haranguing hag. She could have tweaked her teams offering when she saw Blue Team catching up, instead she just made faces.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

So glad that Arrogant Max is gone! Christine is kind of nuts, but she is fun to watch, anyway. 

And I also agree that Ester should have been required to cook in the challenge.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

How do they choose which ones to actually taste? By looks alone? I mean, when they taste "the top 3" or whatever.

I too think these people sure are expected to know a lot for "amateur cooks". Making pasta by hand (I thought it was basically flour and water -- guess there's eggs in there too).. But knowing exactly what rare, medium, and well done are?! I have no idea exactly what each means. (Though I tend to get steaks 'medium well' the rare times I get a steak -- and I mean in cheap places like Chili's -- because if I say well done, it's a briquette. I just want cooked all the way through but not a briquette.. Apparently, that's what a correctly done well done is.)


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm kind of sad to see Max go. I hope Suzy is next, she is just as arrogant.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

All I could think of was what gave them the idea to put a pretend throttle on the left grip? That bugged me for some reason almost as much as the sausage patties being substituted for actual sausage.  That should have be an automatic DQ.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But sausage patties was thinking on their feet when something went wrong. Plus, you've never had actual sausage patties?

I wondered about the throttle.. didn't know if they somehow merged two bikes together or something to do it.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Of course I've had them and usually prefer the patties. Good improv I agree it was simply my impression that the task was to make traditional encased links. They've been a real stickler on most of the rules. My guess with the throttle is that it was a sound effect. The bikers would pretend to roll on the throttle and left grip and the effect was injected into the video clips or piped through loud speakers.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I didn't think it was fair that after the competition started, and Tracy's team was losing, the judges told them that their topping was too sweet. This clearly changed the game.

I have no problems with comments before the gun, but once it starts the judges should not influence the game. If the bikers themselves said something to the team, that is cool. But not the judges.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It's not like it's the first time the judges have made comments. Ramsay did the same in the last cafeteria challenge when he told the one team their burgers were bland.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> I didn't think it was fair that after the competition started, and Tracy's team was losing, the judges told them that their topping was too sweet. This clearly changed the game.
> 
> I have no problems with comments before the gun, but once it starts the judges should not influence the game. If the bikers themselves said something to the team, that is cool. But not the judges.


To start, minor nitpick. The bikers were the judges. They decided who won.
Having said that, if it is clear that the voting might result in a landslide, I have no problem with the chefs giving hints to the contestants during the competition regarding the taste of their food.
They have to make the vote close for good TV.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

They were just relaying on what the bikers were saying


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Just to note, the team did not make any changes after getting feedback from the judges about the sweetness. Only after they started losing did they hear from the bikers that it was too sweet, then decided to add the peppers.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Just to note, the team did not make any changes after getting feedback from the judges about the sweetness. Only after they started losing did they hear from the bikers that it was too sweet, then decided to add the peppers.


Not true.

Red was winning 18-9.

Joe Bastianich walks over to the blue team and says, and I quote directly from him, "A lot of the early votes are going red because they are saying that these are too sweet".

Then blue immediately realizes that their onions are too sweet, and they need to counteract that sweetness with something spicy.

Once they did that, the tide changed and blue won.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> Not true.
> 
> Red was winning 18-9.
> 
> ...


How is it not true, you just reiterated in more detail what I said?

ETA: I think we are talking about different things. I was speaking initially about the sweetness comments prior to the comp, and you were talking about during the comp. Either way I don't see a problem with it since during the comp, Joe was just relaying what the bikers had told him.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

The Judges seem to inject themselves into the competition as expert help .. I suspect they do it more often than we actually see on TV and I also suspect that it's generally in the "fair" category vs. anything else. It's a collaboration of the Judges when they vote for a winner or loser anyway.

In the biker challenge, of course the bikers made the final call. While I'm sure facial expressions, taste, etc. played a part in their choice, as long as the Judges or Producers didn't walk up to the bikers and tell them to vote a certain way, I think all was fair.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> H
> ETA: I think we are talking about different things. I was speaking initially about the sweetness comments prior to the comp, and you were talking about during the comp. Either way I don't see a problem with it since during the comp, Joe was just relaying what the bikers had told him.


Correct, I am talking about once the competition started.

The judges told them before it started that it was too sweet, and they didn't change anything. I am OK with any helpful comments before the actual challenge starts.

But once the challenge starts, the judges should not interfere. I appear to be the only one here that thinks this way, but I think it gave blue an unfair advantage.

I don't have a vested interest in either team, so I don't care that red lost. I just want fair game-play. Let the game play out, and it if is a blowout, it is a blowout.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

lambertman said:


> "The F Word" has ceased production, but there's still one full series (#5) that hasn't yet aired on BBCA (over a year later).


It's scheduled now - Tuesdays @ 9 starting August 9.

Which puts it opposite the final two Tuesday episodes (including the Finale) of MasterChef. Errr...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Correct, I am talking about once the competition started.
> 
> The judges told them before it started that it was too sweet, and they didn't change anything. I am OK with any helpful comments before the actual challenge starts.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. It is one thing to give feedback prior to the start of the competition, but once the team has settled on their plan, the judges should let it play out. This would be akin to Jeff Probst telling a team on Survivor something to change how they are playing a game.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Settle a debate in our house right now: For last nights "Mystery Box" challenge, they can only use ingredients that are in the box, correct? They are not allowed to go to the pantry for other things.

If so, then why were they running to the fridge and where did the rice come from that Adrian made?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Squeak said:


> Settle a debate in our house right now: For last nights "Mystery Box" challenge, they can only use ingredients that are in the box, correct? They are not allowed to go to the pantry for other things.
> 
> If so, then why were they running to the fridge and where did the rice come from that Adrian made?


Basmati rice was one of the ingredients.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Basmati rice was one of the ingredients.


Goat cheese as well, right?

Wondering if they let them keep in the fridge until ready for it (so it wouldn't go bad).


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Squeak said:


> Goat cheese as well, right?
> 
> Wondering if they let them keep in the fridge until ready for it (so it wouldn't go bad).


Japanese eggplant, mushrooms, string beans, Asian pear, basmati rice, yogurt, curry powder, Moroccan spice, smoked paprika, lettuce, green and red tomatoes and avocado. No cheese, but yogurt? Not a true a vegetarian dish!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Japanese eggplant, mushrooms, string beans, Asian pear, basmati rice, yogurt, curry powder, Moroccan spice, smoked paprika, lettuce, green and red tomatoes and avocado. No cheese, but yogurt? Not a true a vegetarian dish!


that WOULD be vegetarian, but not VEGAN. Different thing.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What about the egg that Adrien used? Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking it's almost the producers responsibility to coach mid contest. Bottom line is the bikers should be fed good food. Customer is king and reality trumps a reality show.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What about the egg that Adrien used? Where the hell did that come from?


That's a good question. Was he the only one that used his maybe?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Seemed pretty obvious Ester was going home. She has been pretty bad lately.

Suzy got a big slice of humble pie, and it's good that she actually acknowledged it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was clapping my hands and giggling like a little girl when Esther got the boot! She took it well and, of course, I don't wish her any ill will but she needed to go.

I had wished that Gordon would have called her back down and given her the ax on the previous week, the way he sometimes chooses his own dismissal on Hell's Kitchen. Now THAT would have been a great surprise.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, can't believe they eliminated Giuseppe who at least completed his dish. That was so wrong!

I've never had eggs benedict. Now I want some.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Wow, can't believe they eliminated Giuseppe who at least completed his dish. That was so wrong!


I would argue that it was not completed as the eggs were so raw as to be inedible. At least that other guys were cooked even if there was no Hollandaise to go with it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Wow, can't believe they eliminated Giuseppe who at least completed his dish. That was so wrong!


I could. It looked disgusting, and the egg was so undercooked it may not have been safe to eat. But I was surprized they didn't send Derrick home as well. Maybe the "at least one of you" language they always use is just an empty threat.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I was sad to see Guiseppe go  But I didn't want Derrick to go either.

Right now, I like most of the contestants. Well, I used to like Christian - but I guess he's really just an arrogant jerk that can cook fish.

I'm not a big fan of the skinny blond with an attitude - the one from Sopchoppy - I can't remember her name, but I remember the town. But she's entertaining.

I guess as far as cooks go - I like Adrian the best, but he's had some duds lately and Tracy. Christian will probably go to the end - maybe end up him and Tracy. Oh, and Ben - I really like Ben, and he's made some really good food lately.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I agree with you. It is one thing to give feedback prior to the start of the competition, but once the team has settled on their plan, the judges should let it play out. This would be akin to Jeff Probst telling a team on Survivor something to change how they are playing a game.


What about Project Runway? I mean, they get Tim coming around and looking at their pieces and giving advice about color and design and such.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't think Guiseppe should have gone. His egg was undercooked but wasn't raw. The egg whites were no longer translucent and the yolk broke when they cut it. Derrick didn't make eggs benedict, he made an open faced egg mcmuffin. Alejandra should have gone home. Her egg was overdone and her sauce had started to seize.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I don't think Guiseppe should have gone. His egg was undercooked but wasn't raw. The egg whites were no longer translucent and the yolk broke when they cut it. Derrick didn't make eggs benedict, he made an open faced egg mcmuffin. Alejandra should have gone home. Her egg was overdone and her sauce had started to seize.


While I would have been so bummed if Alejandra went home, I would agree that Giuseppe should NOT have been cut. I wanted Derrick cut. He didn't even have all the ingredients on his plate plus it was craptacular at best.

Which one is bandana guy? Cannot remember his name - total jerk to the others and a legend in his own mind. He is the one I want taken down several notches. I hope Joe is the one who gets to tell him when he's cut. bwahahaha - jerkwad. Can't stand that guy and he needs to go just on GPs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They make weird food.. What did they call the egg? It was some weird term I'd never heard before for food.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I could. It looked disgusting, and the egg was so undercooked it may not have been safe to eat.


Rock Balboa would say differently


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Is Joe Bastianich like that in real life? I enjoy him on the show but wouldn't want to live with him, his scowl, and his smelling everything I cooked before he eats it.

I liked the way Ben poached his egg in the shell. First time I've seen that technique.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cmgal said:


> Is Joe Bastianich like that in real life? I enjoy him on the show but wouldn't want to live with him, his scowl, and his smelling everything I cooked before he eats it.
> 
> I liked the way Ben poached his egg in the shell. First time I've seen that technique.


I've seen him in other venues and it seems like this is just kind of a character for MC. I can't even believe I didn't realize that he is Lidia Bastianich's son and not only that, he used to be really overweight. I had to Google him and saw some pics - wowzer!


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

mattack said:


> They make weird food.. What did they call the egg? It was some weird term I'd never heard before for food.


eggs benedict is a pretty common dish with poached eggs is I believe the word you were looking for. But I really am surprised all of them can make most of the dishes from veritable scratch


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm beginning to think these "home" chefs could outperform the "real" chefs that are on Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

brettatk said:


> I'm beginning to think these "home" chefs could outperform the "real" chefs that are on Hell's Kitchen.


Probably, Hell Kitchen chefs are often just line cooks or personal chefs so top home chefs could compete in the individual challenges. You see both fail miserably in group/service challenges.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cl8855 said:


> eggs benedict is a pretty common dish with poached eggs is I believe the word you were looking for. But I really am surprised all of them can make most of the dishes from veritable scratch


I know eggs benedict, and I've heard of poached eggs.. I could swear they used some other word..


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

mattack said:


> I know eggs benedict, and I've heard of poached eggs.. I could swear they used some other word..


Are you thinking of Monday's episode where one of the women made coddled eggs?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, Suzy just keeps dodging bullets.

How do you server uncooked food though. Seems it's been happening more frequently lately.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Question. Was there a new episode Monday night during the presidential address or did they move Mondays episode to last night?


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

brettatk said:


> Question. Was there a new episode Monday night during the presidential address or did they move Mondays episode to last night?


They re-ran the previous show and joined it progress


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

rondotcom said:


> They re-ran the previous show and joined it progress


Thanks! I started watching Monday's show last night and the presidential address came on. I FF through about 20 minutes and it was still on so I decided to just delete it. I wanted to know whether I needed to download Mondays show or not.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

brettatk said:


> Question. Was there a new episode Monday night during the presidential address or did they move Mondays episode to last night?


I was wondering what happened on Monday. I went to watch and it was the 'mothers' ep that I saw last wk. I'm in the Pacific time zone so there was no pre-empting and I never thought about why it was a rerun. Glad they did that so that nobody missed anything.

That said, I am so sick of Christian!!! I'm all for competition (even though I'm not a competitive type) but he's such a pr!ck that it irks me just to see his smirking idiot face. ok, rant over

I was sorry to see last night's elimination  But, of the three in the bottom, hers was the most egregious I suppose.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Christian is a damn good chef, but he is such a dick.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've never had a cheese souffle. Probably because I'm not a cheese person. Now I want to try one. 

Even if they all did good, someone should've gone home. 

And yeah Christian is an ass hat. He finds it impossible to give the winners credit. A real loser in my opinion.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I didn't hear anything, but are they going to send 2 people home tonight? I was so wanting Christian to be put into place and get sent home. I was kind of surprised when he said he was to blame being the team captain. I was fully expecting him to throw two of his teammates under the bus.

I've also never had a cheese souffle. I'm guessing because the type of restaurants I go to do not serve them. They looked delicious though and would love to try one.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

brettatk said:


> I didn't hear anything, *but are they going to send 2 people home tonight?* I was so wanting Christian to be put into place and get sent home. I was kind of surprised when he said he was to blame being the team captain. I was fully expecting him to throw two of his teammates under the bus.
> 
> I've also never had a cheese souffle. I'm guessing because the type of restaurants I go to do not serve them. They looked delicious though and would love to try one.


Probably. They've often said "at least one person will be leaving" in the past, so it's possible that they actually send 2 home in an ep.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

brettatk said:


> I didn't hear anything, but are they going to send 2 people home tonight? .


From Fox.com:



Spoiler



The Top 8 chefs compete again - and this time there is a double elimination


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's supposed to be wet, or it's supposed to be dry? Seems like the souffles can be very different.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Monday's ep *- OMG, I was clapping and cheering like a little girl when I thought Christian was out of there...major disappointment. I truly cannot stand the sight of that little pr!ck.

*Re: Tuesday's ep *- Well, that became pretty predictable about halfway through. I'm just glad that hat guy didn't get the ax. I really like the kid. I hope he gets everything he wants in life.

Suzy really came back, so good for her.

LOVED how Christian got put in his place with the risotto thing. He thought he could get away with THAT degree of assholishness pointed toward the judges? Methinks he's as stupid as he looks. I'd love to see Joe kick the crap out of him. I'm not a violent person, but I'm pretty sure that would make me smile.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Christian could not bring himself to say anything nice about Jennifer. If I hate someone, that would be hard for me too. Can't believe I'm defending Christian!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Wow, Suzy just keeps dodging bullets.





sharkster said:


> Suzy really came back, so good for her.
> 
> LOVED how Christian got put in his place with the risotto thing. He thought he could get away with THAT degree of assholishness pointed toward the judges? Methinks he's as stupid as he looks. I'd love to see Joe kick the crap out of him. I'm not a violent person, but I'm pretty sure that would make me smile.





gossamer88 said:


> Christian could not bring himself to say anything nice about Jennifer. If I hate someone, that would be hard for me too. Can't believe I'm defending Christian!


Until I read that last part, I had a feeling we should be getting ready to see Suzy's cookbook coming to bookstoreser, online booksellers near you sometime this fall. However, I wouldn't put it past the producers to push Christian into the final and then deliver the slap in the face when Jennifer wins.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I think last nights show was the first time I didn't want to punch Christian. The last couple of shows should be entertaining. It's hard to pick a winner since anyone can screw up one dish. It was cool how they offered Tracy a year's worth of MasterChef cooking classes and pretty much offered her a job when she's done.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

brettatk said:


> I think last nights show was the first time I didn't want to punch Christian. The last couple of shows should be entertaining. It's hard to pick a winner since anyone can screw up one dish. It was cool how they offered Tracy a year's worth of MasterChef cooking classes and pretty much offered her a job when she's done.


Yeah it was. I wonder if they are going to do that to all the chefs that get eliminated from here until the end, or if it was something special for Tracy that they saw in her?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

brettatk said:


> I think last nights show was the first time I didn't want to punch Christian. The last couple of shows should be entertaining. It's hard to pick a winner since anyone can screw up one dish. It was cool how they offered Tracy a year's worth of MasterChef cooking classes and pretty much offered her a job when she's done.


I wanted to punch him even more. Every week my disdain for him grows. What a repugnant individual.

ITA about the classes for Tracy. They are really cool when they lose somebody they really think will be great. I really like all the judges. But Christian needs to be taken down at the knees, IMO.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Besides his arrogant attitude when he was picked last, I thought Christian was tolerable last night. He seemed to put his attitude on the shelf during the challenge. I think most great chefs have to have a little attitude, but he is taking it over the top. I sometimes wonder if that's really him or if it's his game plan to try and psych out the other contestants. I have a feeling it's a combo of the two. I also wonder if he is eliminated whether they'll offer anything to him or just tell him he needs to work on his attitude.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

This show is full of blantant product placement (self products). I don't mind it but it just seems so unnatural anytime Graham is saying the plug.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Einselen said:


> This show is full of blantant product placement (self products). I don't mind it but it just seems so unnatural anytime Graham is saying the plug.


Spoilers for the 8/9/2011 episode follow...

Same thing happened tonight when Graham put in a plug for Master Chef cookware (I think when they were looking at Adrien's dish during the mystery box challenge).

Sad to see Ben go. He was a lot of fun and very enthusiastic. He made cottage pie that impressed Chef Ramsey. That earns him kudos in my book. It takes mega big balls to cook that for a Michelin-starred chef who's been eating it for 45 years.

I'm still cheering for Suzy (on both this show, and the similar-named person on Food Network Star).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think Christian is an arrogant punk but somehow think he might end up winning this competition.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Suzy is becoming just as arrogant as Christian. Frequently last night she had a look of disdain on her face when talking about the other contestants.

I really wanted Ben to win... now I'm rooting for Adrian.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

So bummed at the departure of Ben. Such a lovely young man. I hope he has a wonderful life and gets to work in culinary and make it big. Not just because I really like the guy, of course, but he clearly has talent and promise. He just needs to get beyond choking. I think that, in the real world where you don't have to make a 3 hour dinner in 30 minutes, he will do well.

Still hating Christian. Smarmy puke of a guy. blech. I like Suzy ok. I am now rooting for Adrian.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

dthmj said:


> I really wanted Ben to win... now I'm rooting for Adrian.


Then his family can come and say "Yo, Adrian you did it!"


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I think Christian is an *arrogant punk* but somehow think he might end up winning this competition.


It's almost a prerequisite to make it in the culinary arts. I have no doubt he'll win too.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I've come to the realization that this show is more scripted than an episode of CSI. The over the top phony reactions to every decision or elimination are laughable. Everyone on the show are simply really bad actors. Ben was worst of all. Loved the comment from one of the "contestants' that they didn't want to ruin the reputation of the Michelin star restaurant they were competing in! Really? 

A good drinking game? Drink every time Gordon says "stunning". See if you can make it past 30 min without blacking out.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> A good drinking game? Drink every time Gordon says "stunning". See if you can make it past 30 min without blacking out.


That would make for a most amazing game!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow has Suzy got really hateful towards the end. Good riddance! Suzy, Adrien and Jennifer hate Christian so much they can't even bring themselves to pick him as the favorite. Unless Christian royally screws up, he's the winner.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

So Suzy got booted last night? (Yeah, I haven't watched it yet, but I don't care about being spoiled). I was hoping she would win, but agree that she seems to have gotten a bit meaner the past few weeks. She was much more likable in the beginning.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Argh! So close. I thought Christian was going to get the axe. The problems with his pie were clearly, from the edited content anyway *sigh*, more egregious. But I had an awful feeling that even if he fed them a dirt pie they would not have gotten rid of him. 

I will continue to root for Adrian. I am going to be profoundly upset if Christian wins. I just don't think that being a complete ass should pay off. Adrian can cook him under, given the opportunity. I think the girl left (sorry, keep forgetting her name) can also kick Christian's ass. Hope those two are having good days coming up. I guess one (hopefully Christian) gets the boot tonight and next wk there is a finale btwn the last two. *fingers crossed*


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tonight's the finale. It's a two-hour episode.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh thanks, Gossamer! I hadn't looked yet and just assumed it was the usual hour of HK & hour of MC.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Sweet tonight is the finale. I like how the people lately who've been voted off said they thought Adrien would win. I just don't see it. Christian or Julie is my guess and they probably want a guy winner since Whitney won last year so Christian.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Sweet tonight is the finale. I like how the people lately who've been voted off said they thought Adrien would win. I just don't see it. Christian or *Julie *is my guess and they probably want a guy winner since Whitney won last year so Christian.


Jennifer


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I wish they had given a reason for why they chose Christian's pie over Suzy's. I wonder how much expectations played in--I don't think Suzy lived up to expectations, but Christian probably did.

The most interesting outcome would be a Jennifer/Christian face-off in the end.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So glad she won!!!!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Jennifer


Oops! I meant Jennifer. Not shocked that she won but I kind of thought they probably wanted a male winner this season. I wish I could've sampled their final dishes. They looked really good.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Her scallops looked perfect! 

I wish she had put her hair back in a ponytail while cooking - just the night before in Hell's Kitchen there was a hair found on a plate.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Congrats to Jennifer. I think they should have her on Hell's Kitchen to teach all of those chefs how to properly cook scallops. I loved watching Christian's face when he was sent home. Really once it was down to Adrian and Jennifer I really didn't care who won. I think both will end up being very successful.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I would rather have had Adrian win. Was never a Jennifer fan. In my opinion, she was on the same level of trash talking as Christian. Jennifer, Christian and Suzy all gave as good as they got.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

From my view, Jennifer talked trash, but mainly when prompted by the chefs and in private. Christian did so out loud. Suzy just rolled her eyes, I was concerned about her eyesight for a while.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

tripmac said:


> From my view, Jennifer talked trash, but mainly when prompted by the chefs and in private. Christian did so out loud.


I agree. Even Adrian talked a little trash when asked by the judges if he thought his dish was better than his opponents. I also think a big part of Jennifer talking trash was because of Christian. Had he not been there I don't think we'd have heard as much from her. But again, maybe that's what pushed her on to win.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I had a really crap day yesterday so I decided I didn't want to watch it all, in the event that Christian won (because I just would have been really pissed off & wanted to spare myself that). So I planned to catch up on stuff already on my 'Now Playing List' until 10 and just watch the very end (because, after all, I DID need to know who won).

Well, I got curious about 9:30 and tuned in at the point. Imagine my joy when I saw ONLY Adrian & Jennifer!! So I went back to just before 9 to see Christian get the ax. Boy, my day got sooooo much better at that point.

So I went ahead and kind of watched the last hour (ff thru a lot of it) to see the tastings/judgings and how it came out. I was still rooting for Adrian and would have loved for him to win. I guess I can live with it being Jennifer, but am just ecstatic it wasn't Christian. I hope that Adrian gets something good out of the exposure. 

Yikes! I don't like getting THAT emotionally invested in a competition show.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I wonder how much of the decision to choose the winner is, "How many people will buy this person's cookbook?" It seems obvious to me that the person they show pissing everybody else off is not going to be the winner if only for this reason.

(Speaking of cookbooks, I wonder...
(a) will any of the other contestants besides the winners release their own books, and
(b) are they even allowed to before some length of time has passed (similar to American Idol's "no contracts with other companies until three months after your season's finale airs")?)


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

My daughter thought that Jennifer should have her own cooking show. I have to agree. She is really telegenic and charming.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I'm on the anyone but Christian bandwagon. I was so happy to hear Jennifer's name instead of his in the semi-final. Either of the 2 last contestants could have won because they are both great cooks.


----------

